# State Fair/ABGA Boer Show :D



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I am so excited about the State Fair! We'll be leaving tomorrow at 4am  

We'll be taking Dandi, Liberty Belle, Dazzle and Paint Ball.  

Dandi and Liberty will be in the 6-9 FB does, Dazzle will be in 3-6 FB does. I think Dazzle's show days are over but thought we'd bring her just for fun... as everyone likes her color.  Paint Ball just graduated to the 9-12 % class. 

I'll post pictures once we get back Friday night! This is probably our last show of the year... So hoping the show season ends well!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Nooo! What Four & Four Getmenot are in both those classes. Dandi Liberty & Dazzle could take them anyday. 
Oh well I got my glory when Four got his grand over one of Richard & Sandy's bucks at Evergreen.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey Nancy you never know.  Liberty was standing second to last at the last show we were at. She was grand the next day, but still... Dazzle just isn't thick enough anymore. And she has zero butt... So I doubt she'll do well at all. She's long and level with a gorgeous wide front, but that's about it. We still love her though. 

Looking forward to seeing you there! I figure we better be heading out at 3:30am tomorrow as we are going strait to Sandy's house... That's too early!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That's cool about Four BTW! Congrats!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Good luck! And my goodness liberty is getting big! She is a BIG girl now  How time flies!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck at the show!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks!  Liberty is getting big. She's almost 6 1/2 months old and 125lbs.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Well you know they get up way before the birds. This'll be the first year not staying at RNSH Hotel. Have been asked to share room with with Ahne & Leslie & get to sleep in an extra 10 minutes.
Really checked out What Four's teats the other day. I think one is split up near the base, not separate enough. But she's in so she has to go anyway.
If Four Getmenot isn't in the system by then we'll have fun regardless.
It's always frustrating when they are huge one week & on lanky side the next isn't it?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Not staying at RNSH Hotel? That's too bad. 

Well, hopefully her teats will pass. I look forward to meeting those girls. Don't think I have?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We had a great time at the show.  Our goats did pretty well and both of the judges were my 2 favorites. Scott Pruett and Mike Wallace (new fav, he's great)  . Shows are always so much more enjoyable when the judges are friendly and make sense! 

Paint Ball won her class both days and was Jr. Grand % doe under Mike Wallace. 

Dazzle was 3rd out of 11 under Scott and 2nd out of 11 under Mike in the 3-6 FB class. We were pretty proud of her.  

Liberty didn't have her best show ever... she was 8th out of 11 in the 6-9 class under Scott and then 4th out of 11 under Mike. She was competing against Dandi, Dandi's full sister, and several of Dandi's half sisters and placed behind 3, which I still thought was awesome considering she is 6 1/2 months and those 3 are 8 months. Scott said she was too fat in so many words and couldn't tell what was white meat and what was red.  He said she wasn't stylish enough for his liking either. 

Dandi was 2nd under Scott behind her full sister, and 3rd under Mike behind her sister and half sister. Liberty was behind Dandi in that show. 

Dandi's full sister from another year was Overall Grand FB doe both days!!! That was awesome! 

And Paint Ball's half sister was Overall Reserve on day one and Overall Grand % doe the next!! 

Our camera died early on... but I'll get Paint Ball's champion picture sometime soon and then some pictures of Dandi from a friends camera soon!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Didn't Dazzle get second on day two? That's five points. Retiring her may be a bad idea.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! Congrats on all those wins!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Congratulations! Sounds like you had a great show.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you!  I loved this show. All the clueless city people who asked questions like "so these are all males right?" kept me laughing every day. Not in front of the people, just after they walked away...  

Dazzle must have had a zillion pictures taken of her. Nobody had seen a goat colored like that before apparently! 

Yep Tim Dazzle won her first points... We'll see what she looks like next year and maybe show her again.  Camo got his first points!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I bet Dazzle was a big hit with the picture takers. I don't remember that many people taking pictures in years past. Cell phone era I guess. I just think it's kind of funny you had decided Dazzle wasn't quite meaty enough to be competitive and then she did so well. I've had similar things happen to me, so I'm not laughing at you, I'm laughing with you. As an observer, I've noticed there is something about Dazzle's profile that some of the judges really like. I liked that judge on the second day.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Since the fair people didn't know we owned the dappled goat everyone was taking pictures of, it was fun and sometimes very funny to listen to their comments as they passed by. :slapfloor: I love fairs.  

Dazzle is the thinnest goat we have considering what she's eating. She's not skinny at all, just not muscular enough for my liking. Most judges do like her though. If you look at her from the back there's just nothing there. I like her front and profile though. 

The judge on the 2nd day is my new favorite judge. He was great.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Yeah, whatever. She was looking pretty meaty when I was standing behind her with Tough Love.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad it went well. Of course I love Liberty, she is #1 in my book.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Tim you had plenty of pic takers too. And even ones who after feeling your 3weeks prego walked away quite satisfied that they had experienced baby movement.
Then there was the black woman who was a self proclaimed *******. She was a real hoot & she knew it.
Caroline helped us load, do you still have a back & arms?

A couple came up asking if I knew what breed of goat this was who wandered into their yard & how to take care of her.
She got a brief talk on good hay loose minerals & strong encouragement to get on The Goat Spot, as well as a buddy for her.

Then there was a young doe I sold who was formerly much bigger than her sister. This was a real head scratcher.
Turns out they feed really good local but their does went gangbusters for the alfalfa that was provided. So THAT must have been the reason, it's all mine get.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

nancy d said:


> Tim you had plenty of pic takers too. .


I don't mind the people if they would just pay attention to when you are trying to do something with your goats. For example, if you are standing there with a bucket full of water and staring at a goat that has no water, you'd think they would know to step back a little bit instead of blocking my way. Not a big deal, but still... Hope was pretty popular at the show.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah.
Say everybody, look at how clean the aisles are! This fair is one of the top 4 in the nation. Round the clock sweepers.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Liberty and Dandi are my favorites of the bunch you have 

And that pic of Liberty laying down in her pen looks like she's upset that the judges called her tubby :laugh:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yea Tim you're right. That is funny. Then you say something obvious like... "Oh excuse me" as if you are in_ their_ way. 

I kept looking at your red doe and having a brief confused moment... "why's Liberty over there?" :laugh: I liked her a lot. 

The barn sweepers where incredible! I felt so bad every time we led a goat out as they would make a big mess all over again!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

nancy d said:


> And even ones who after feeling your 3weeks prego walked away quite satisfied that they had experienced baby movement.


Hehe...I almost forgot. There must have been 100 people who said something to me like "uh excuse me do you work here?". I'd say in a half chuckle, "yea I do". "Oh okay... uh is that goat over there pregnant?".

"I don't know!!! Maybe?!" Then they'd give me a stunned look and walk away. :lol:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Pooping = job security for those wonderful people. 
I gave up trying to explain large bodied goats with huge rumens. It was hard to not say something like "Yep she might even kid tomorrow."
Or "Her owner bolused her with a watermelon yesterday."

You still haven't told me if you still have arms or a back after lifting What Four all by yourself, Caroline.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Haha... 

Oh yea, Caroline still has legs and a back.  She's been down all day though as she sprained her ankle pretty bad last night at a dance!!!   Poor Caroline.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Haha...
> 
> Oh yea, Caroline still has legs and a back.  She's been down all day though as she sprained her ankle pretty bad last night at a dance!!!   Poor Caroline.


Oh no!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Ouch


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Haha...
> 
> Oh yea, Caroline still has legs and a back.  She's been down all day though as she sprained her ankle pretty bad last night at a dance!!!   Poor Caroline.


New nickname for Caroline. "Dancer".


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I felt so bad for her... ouch is right!  It was English Country Dancing and we were doing the Virginia Reel... the people we were dancing with do it WAAAY faster than we are used to... and the grass was wet! Thus = a sprained ankle in the first 10 minutes of the evening!  

So I have been feeding the farm by myself the last 3 times, which is quite boring. She's doing much better now so hopefully will be back up in a day or two.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Tenacross said:


> New nickname for Caroline. "Dancer".


Very funny...


----------

